# If you had to buy a small sporty hatch ....



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

What would you buy ?, would need to be a new car and be quick and look good and be in the same size/ class as say a polo etc :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

polo gti with dsg :thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

dubber said:


> polo gti with dsg :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Hell yea oooossshhhh :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Polo GTI without a doubt. My mate has just picked one up, it's a superb small car with a great engine/gearbox combo.

Remap soon to 215BHP


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Fiat 500 Abarth (with Esseesse kit).


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

vroomtshh said:


>


Oh man I want that car


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

VIPER said:


> Fiat 500 Abarth (with Esseesse kit).


Although I have ALWAYS wanted one of them


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh yes, my mate had the earlier model was pushing [email protected] wheels was great fun. This is it


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Vroomtshh, I'll not quote the pic again but that is a little cracker. I was going to rack my brains for an answer to this one but we have a winner.

Shaun, do we have a budget limit incase anything else comes to mind?


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

pooma said:


> Vroomtshh, I'll not quote the pic again but that is a little cracker. I was going to rack my brains for an answer to this one but we have a winner.


It's not mine unfortunately. Just a saved pic I have :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm detailing my mates Polo GTI soon.

I'm very jealous of his DRL's and lovely white lit dials inside  Lol!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

vroomtshh said:


> It's not mine unfortunately. Just a saved pic I have :lol:


The great thing with it though is the look is easily attainable as it's so subtley modded with such great visual impact. I've always been a fan of nice wheels and a drop and maybe some subtle little things like badge removal and the like.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Just done a quick google on hot hatches and got this article, now either whatcar are sponsored by Renault or there is something to these little Renault sport cars

http://www.whatcar.com/car-news/what-car-car-of-the-year-awards-2010/hot-hatch-contenders/246329

I must admit when I first saw the question before opening the thread I was thinking Twingo 133 or the Renault sport Clio.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've always been quite fond of the Suzuki Swift Sport, a bit out of the norm round here, and can probably have about 3 for the overinflated price that VW will be!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Skoda Fabia VRS or even the Ibiza Cupra if you can live with the gear box, if not 500 Arbath gets my vote or hang on for the Fiesta ST


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Suzuki Swift Sport - a good 40% cheaper than the Polo GTi an good old school fun


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The new sport is out in January and supposed to be quite good, DS3 racing is another


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Clio 200 has to be in there too. Best handling in its class by far, but I know you are probably off French cars for life!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

and how much is a polo gti?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

£17k?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

clio 200 silverstone. expensive but very exclusive.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Polo GTi 3 door with metallic paint, auto dim mirror, auto wipers, multi function steering wheel and carpet mats is just over £19,600

No UK stock so factory order and current wait of 26-30 weeks


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Deano said:


> clio 200 silverstone. expensive but very exclusive.


Not forgetting the Raider edition too.


----------



## BojanVTS (Jul 24, 2010)

Deano said:


> clio 200 silverstone. expensive but very exclusive.


Completely pointless too. If my memory serves me correct they have zero parts exclusive to it. Just a specced up 200.


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

BojanVTS said:


> Completely pointless too. If my memory serves me correct they have zero parts exclusive to it. Just a specced up 200.


Whereas the Raider edition does. Well sort of..... it uses parts from other models that haven't been used on a 200 before.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

BojanVTS said:


> Completely pointless too. If my memory serves me correct they have zero parts exclusive to it. Just a specced up 200.


one off paint, alloys, climate control, auto lights and mirrors. agree its quite pointless, but arent all special editions?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

Why don't you ask your wife what she wants? It is for her isn't it?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Polo GTI. Would love a brand new one with DSG but a 9N3-GTI is more affordable.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

EvoBedmonster said:


> Why don't you ask your wife what she wants? It is for her isn't it?


Is this aimed at me ?, if so then no its for for my wife


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

vroomtshh said:


>


I recognise that plate, did it used to be on a yellow Lupo with 8x13 & 10x13 weller's?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

What about an Audi a1 isn't the s version out soon??


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

Shaun said:


> Is this aimed at me ?, if so then no its for for my wife


Sorry, that doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

500 abarth Essesse would be nice but I don't think I could live with it everday, the ride is way too hard and bouncy and I don't think it would make a good motorway cruiser, I'd go for either a Polo GTI or a Mini JCW.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

how about Ibiza Cupra ??


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

new corsa burg edition 204bhp, brembos etc.....


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

alan hanson said:


> new corsa burg edition 204bhp, brembos etc.....


ooh now that's s good shout. especially in grasshopper green.


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

23k for a Corsa? I wouldn't... The green in very nice but that is a very high spec'd Polo.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Fabia VRS or the Ibiza cupra for me

The R was looking good in car park today nice spot too:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

bit of a wildcard.... Citroen DS3R?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

mdswente said:


> 23k for a Corsa? I wouldn't... The green in very nice but that is a very high spec'd Polo.


true but we could say that about all hot hatches. £19k for a polo? etc.


----------



## deanquartermain (Jun 28, 2008)

MINI Cooper S

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.344089,-1.355594


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

BMW 1M Coupe :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

DMH-01 said:


> BMW 1M Coupe :thumb:


is that a hatch? thought it was a saloon.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Deano said:


> true but we could say that about all hot hatches. £19k for a polo? etc.


all about the same tbh, plus corsa is a limited number so you wont see loads flying around. interior is very nice wouldnt be out of place in a vag by no means cant comment on build quality though plus recaros too


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Shame there's nothing thats truly considered quick/quality for 10-15k these days. I suppose a Clio's the closest for the money. The tax/insurance put me off though. That or the skoda are more affordable quickness I suppose.

19-23k is saloon car money to me... certainly unless you're going German!

Maybe the fiesta ST will be more affordable. I went for lukewarm in the end - no way I'm spending 20k's on a supermini. Swift Sport or Mini Cooper would be fun/go-karty enough maybe also - I like the Mini's brakes.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Slightly biased but the Corsa VXR fir me...great little car and if you get the Arctic Edition you get a few extra's and they go like ****


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

how about ibiza bocanegra ??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Fabia VRS.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

mini john cooper works for me


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree, if I was to buy the wife one it would be a JCW.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm a vag man myself, but for a small hatch, i would go for a vauxhall corsa vxr, they do look very nice.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Versoman said:


> Fabia VRS or the Ibiza cupra for me
> 
> The R was looking good in Car park today nice spot too:thumb:


Hahah, cant hide anywhere these days, did you like the line up of R, porka, VXR , and John cooper works LOL


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

EvoBedmonster said:


> I agree, if I was to buy the wife one it would be a JCW.


If I was buying one for the wife, it would be something like an Ibiza ecomotive. Imagine the damage she could do in a JCW or any of the other cars on this thread


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Save some money and get the Ibiza FR. Then go see Griff.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Alfa Mito


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Seat Bocegegra, Cheaper & better looking than the Polo IMO


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

jay_bmw said:


> Seat Bocegegra, Cheaper & better looking than the Polo IMO


Have you seen how many of them have engine problems though? 
I know it doesnt make sense as the Polo, Fabia, A1 have the same engine, but it only seems to be the Ibizas suffeing with problems


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

A1 RS
http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=24913


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Wax Attack said:


> A1 RS
> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=24913


31k!!!! :doublesho


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

:doublesho


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

leon fr+ dsg, got mine yesterday and i love it:argie:, comes with all the toys aswell


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Guessing the subaru hatch is too big, in which case i'm going to say the corsa vxr like others.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Wax Attack said:


> A1 RS
> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=24913


Wow!
Engine problems on the seat boc? That's a shame I was going to look at one of them next year maybe!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Guessing the subaru hatch is too big, in which case i'm going to say the corsa vxr like others.


Really fancy an Impreza wrx sti 330s :wall: i'll never learn lol.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Wax Attack said:


> A1 RS
> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=24913


Thats the A1 Quattroo and Left hand drive only, oh and only 333 being made, better waiting for the proper RS1


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Fabia Vrs.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

another vxr corsa vote here


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

suzuki swift or that little citroen?
dont do girls\kids cars sorry!


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Is there not a lot of problems with the polo 1.4 engine?


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

apmaman said:


> Fabia Vrs.


That would be my choice... And hopefully my next car :thumb:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

There are some problems, but it only seems to happen to the Ibiza Cupra's which im OK with. Cause I dont have one of them  Ha! 

Mostly down to drinking a bit too much oil and spark plugs needing changed fairly often


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

You can always go for the second option, i was thinking a the previous honda civic type r, the last model Honda had done, think it was a 55 reg.

You can tune these to your liking such as a supercharger added, plus they handle well, which that can tweaked with as well.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Seat Ibiza Cupra... but I am a bit biased :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Edward101 said:


> Seat Ibiza Cupra... but I am a bit biased :thumb:


for a small hot hatch how high is that car not so keen on that square shape on the **** and a round front


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

alan hanson said:


> for a small hot hatch how high is that car not so keen on that square shape on the **** and a round front


It does look a bit high in that pic, does need lowering but that picture does make it look a lot higher than it actually is as it is sloping down to one one side more than what the photo looks. Have looked at getting different springs fitted but I'll see maybe next year


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

colt czt?


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

mini cooper s jcw or clio rs 200 for me


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I looked into getting the Colt ctz. Was put off though as it looks a bit silly. Performance wise it's right up there and has a whole host of tuning options.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Civic type r, the last model, and tune the hell out of it, and have fun....


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Abarth 500. I wouldn't bother with the EsseEsse, just get it remapped, fit a BMC filter then get a Milltek exhaust fitted. It even looks fun being driven about!






Having said that, the Punto is cheaper and the ride is better...


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

On looks alone:

Citroen DS3









But I do like the Polo GTi & Corsa VXR already mentioned - how does the Fiesta stack up?


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

These are nice, especially with the Sabelt seats -

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3420166.htm

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3397694.htm

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3138209.htm


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Lloyd71 said:


> Abarth 500. I wouldn't bother with the EsseEsse, just get it remapped, fit a BMC filter then get a Milltek exhaust fitted. It even looks fun being driven about!
> 
> Abarth 500 - Milltek Catback Exhaust (Modified) - YouTube
> 
> Having said that, the Punto is cheaper and the ride is better...


All i can hear is the tiny engine no exhaust.

I hate Fiat's


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Renault Clio RS 200


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> All i can hear is the tiny engine no exhaust.
> 
> I hate Fiat's


Doesn;t it have the joint 'biggest' engine of any car in this thread :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> All i can hear is the tiny engine no exhaust.
> 
> I hate Fiat's


Milteks are quiet, but that is just.... yeah, I don't see the appeal.


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

BareFacedGeek said:


> Renault Clio RS 200


+1. They are the best small hot hatch for the money


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

BareFacedGeek said:


> Renault Clio RS 200


+2 these things look great and go like a rocket!


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Shaun said:


> What would you buy ?, would need to be a new car and be quick and look good and be in the same size/ class as say a polo etc :thumb:


Already got one and absolutely love it.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Civic type r, the last model, and tune the hell out of it, and have fun....


+1 for the FN2R best all rounder interiors/pace/practicality 208+bhp N/A LSD spaceship looks without looking chavy (something a corsa does as standard) + diff equipped version is awsome in the twisties - nice big boot for when the fun stops and the Ikea run is needed

Inlet - CIA - flashpro - manifold - catback should see 245bhp of N/A goodness

Frantic drive with a harsh ride 10-12k should net you a goodun bit more for
A LSD equipped one tho (makes a massive difference)


----------



## Jayme_ (Dec 8, 2011)

The Audi RS1, although there is only 1 in the world, and its faster than the R8, so i guess not much would stand up against it?


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I just gone through this exact process, small but fast car for the mrs. After trying basically car in this thread we pick out new Suzuki Swift Sport up Sat with the new 7 Speed Paddle Shift. Ok so they only have 130bhp but still fun and for the price the kit is amazing.

Best car in its class by far is the Cooper S with paddle shift, that thing was an absolute blast to drive.

Primary reason for the swift over the Cooper S, 14k for swifts, 25k for cooper S. In my mind the S is better but its not 11k better.

Biggest disaapointment of the lot was the A1 185bhp version


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I would have to go for the Mini cooper S or go for a few years older and get the Works version girls love them and they done have the boyracer image like some of the cars suggested which helps keep insurance down


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Mini is far too small with a kid.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

For me it'd either be the Clio 200 or in mine and the Mrs case we opted for the RenaultSport Twingo (his and hers haha)!










In terms of size if you've got kids that aren't in push chairs then you'd be fine. Back seats are totally useable, more so than the MKII Clio even though they're based on the fame floor pan.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I love the new Suzuki Swift Sport - not massively powerful but looks good, good equipment, well priced, quick enough - a proper old school type hot hatch - in the nicest possible way


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

andy665 said:


> I love the new Suzuki Swift Sport - not massively powerful but looks good, good equipment, well priced, quick enough - a proper old school type hot hatch - in the nicest possible way


Totally agree. I am still shocked at the amount of equipment.



ardandy said:


> Mini is far too small with a kid.


I sat in the VW and Audi and everybody laughed as I looked ridiculous. I felt cramped in there and even more so due to the sloping roof line and the way the car is set out makes it feel even smaller.

The mini felt spacious for a car in that class. The newest Mini is actually quite a resonable size in its class but really any car with 3 doors is going to be a pain with kids.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Corsa VXR , is the one I'd go for. My mate just bought a brand new one for £14K. No one when buying a Vauxhall pays the RRP price !!! You can even get brand new Corsa VXR Nurburgring Editions for £18k from dealers, instead of the RRP of £23K.  

James


----------

